# I showed you mine - you show me yours.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, I promise I will get the camera out tomorrow and give you at least 3 photos of tiny (12 year old) and toby (11 year old)!! 
Gotta run to training class right now with the Tito monster, but will do the photos tomorrow for sure!




coppers-mom said:


> I guess I wasn't clear earlier.
> Would you please put your "old gold" on here? I want to see their faces and hear their stories.
> Barb, you could give me at least 3 pictures of tiny. :


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*as promised*

here are the golden oldies.
It's very hard to take good photos, they never seem to do them justice...
Tiny was my first ever golden, before I knew what to look for in a breeder, a pedigree, etc. She's from a *very* questionable background, and has always been the most challenging of my dogs. That said, she is going to be 12 in a week, and has been healthy her whole life other than being prone to fatty tumours. 
She was my first obedience dog, and I made most of my mistakes with her. She's been a constant source of entertainment and joy, because we never know what she's going to do next. Someone told me that goldens normally calm down about 3 or 4 years old, we're still waiting for her to calm down at 12 years old. Tiny never sits still for very long, as you can kind of see from the photos! Oh, and her chest is shaved from her surgery a couple weeks ago. Normally she has a very full, pretty ruff.
Toby is my heart dog. We got Toby to calm Tiny down a bit; he was her present for her first birthday. You couldn't ask to meet a sweeter big lug than my Toby dog. He's the most spoiled of my dogs, probably because he never caused me any trouble at all, other than liking to chew up glass ornaments and light bulbs as a young puppy. He's 10 months younger than Tiny, having turned 11 in January. He's way out of standard (big) but we've kept him a lean 80 pounds and he's doing quite well for his age too. Toby is a big lazy guy, in the one photo you can see him dozing off with; eyes closed, perfectly content.
They are my constant companions and my joy in life.
And, of course, everyone knows the Tito monster.





coppers-mom said:


> I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, love 'em!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, those are great pictures! With all of that old gold, you sure are rich!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, here's my Elderly Gentleman 

The first is actually 4 years old. Comet (left) was 8, and Dakota was 6. Not really Elderly yet, but it's my favorite picture of all time  The kennel/fencing has all been re-done since to the tune of $7000. Nothing but the best for my guys 

The second is Comet last August. He passed this January at age 12.

The last is Dakota, still going strong. He will be 10 in August.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Speaking of which, Dakota is starting to get "Grey Hairs" on his back area and sides. Quite noticeable. More white actually. I think it makes him look rather handsome and distinguished!

Is this common in older Goldens? I know the faces turn white, but it's the first time I've seen the main coat do it.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Ok, here's my Elderly Gentleman
> 
> The first is actually 4 years old. Comet (left) was 8, and Dakota was 6. Not really Elderly yet, but it's my favorite picture of all time  The kennel/fencing has all been re-done since to the tune of $7000. Nothing but the best for my guys
> 
> ...


I love the first pic!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Proof positive that Golden's smile for the Camera 



Marleys mummy said:


> I love the first pic!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We say my Toby is like a silverback gorilla....he has a whole bunch of white on his back and sides, especially in a streak right down his spine!




NuttinButGoldens said:


> Speaking of which, Dakota is starting to get "Grey Hairs" on his back area and sides. Quite noticeable. More white actually. I think it makes him look rather handsome and distinguished!
> 
> Is this common in older Goldens? I know the faces turn white, but it's the first time I've seen the main coat do it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love those white faces!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry I haven't been able to reply, but I have been looking at these pictures - more than once!
I love Tiny and her chest looks great considering the monster tumor she had removed. I quite like her curly ears. I didn't know a "real" Golden had those. That's why I think Copper is a spaniel cross. Toby is of course a sweetheart. Makes you want to cuddle up and doze off with him. I love that big blocky head.
Comet and Dakota are handsome too. Looks like they were just looking over the fence - not trying to get out. I think mine would have thought "Huh - this fence is too short,. I'm outta here!"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This was Lyric at her last National Specialty. She was 15. Nationals were always her Birthday Party. She'd always come home with literally dozens of new toys from "her peeps". (Speaking of "peeps", this one was where Lyric tasted her first Marshmallow Peep and became addicted - at 15 we let her have anything she wanted ) This one was especially poignant, as Annie Rogers Clark was judging, and she always loved Lyric, and Lyric loved her. When she heard that Lyric was with us, she asked to see her. Since both were quite frail (Annie was fighting cancer), a golf cart was dispatched to pick Lyric up and chauffeur her to see her old friend. We left them alone together for a bit, but not before I heard Annie say "Well, old girl, we've both had a good run, and hasn't it been grand!" 
(She was not entered, but did take a last go around in the ring after classes were over - several people were ringside and she pulled up her head and hoofed it around with her inimitable attitude - "THIS is how it is done!" She got the applause she lived for. No dry eyes to be seen...)
Both left us shortly after.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm looking through this Thread, beautiful White Faces and stories, the Marley & Me thread popped back up, more tears, and of course Blair and Heidi. It's gonna be one of those days...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here an elderly boy of mine: Raleigh. He was an absolute blast his whole life, a work hard, play hard golden with such a love of life&fun. He could stuff four balls in his mouth at once, and even on his very last day he swam in Thompson Dam lake, caught a frisbee, and ate a steak dinner. He lived a long, long healthy life, and never suffered at al in the end. We had to let him go when hemangiosarcoma meant his spleen would burst in 24 to 48 hours, resulting in a fatal bleeding crisis. We decided not to let that happen, and he went so peacefully after a great day not knowing any fear or pain. I hope I go like that! In the first picture, he has no feathers on his tail because we went out riding with Charleston the horse and Raleigh got his plumey tail completely tangled in scary barbed wire. Being such a good, sensible boy, he let me cut his tail with the scissors on my swiss army knife and didnt hurt himself by struggling. I was scared, but he had no injuries at all, and didnt seem to mind being defoliated as much as I missed that tail for a while. As a youngster, he was so funny and crazy, I kept telling people he was two for about five straight years- I just didnt realize time was passing. He grew up at boarding schools and a boys summer camps so he was the opposite of a one-person dog when it was play/fetch time, and thought the whole human species was a miracle worthy of trust and wonder. He just wanted to hang out with whomever was the most fun at the moment. The hardest thing to teach him was that he was required to get out of the water when called bc his love of swimming trumped all his other many loves. May 25,1993- to June 26, 2007


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lyric is a timeless beauty- what a girl. That story about the sick judge and old gold did make my eyes teary.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, sitting here wiping mine reading these stories!



Ljilly28 said:


> Lyric is a timeless beauty- what a girl. That story about the sick judge and old gold did make my eyes teary.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lyric is a timeless beauty- what a girl. That story about the sick judge and old gold did make my eyes teary.


She left us on Memorial Day, fittingly. I miss her so much.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's a name for the curly ear look.
It's ....
"unkempt"




coppers-mom said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to reply, but I have been looking at these pictures - more than once!
> I love Tiny and her chest looks great considering the monster tumor she had removed. I quite like her curly ears. I didn't know a "real" Golden had those. That's why I think Copper is a spaniel cross. Toby is of course a sweetheart. Makes you want to cuddle up and doze off with him. I love that big blocky head.
> Comet and Dakota are handsome too. Looks like they were just looking over the fence - not trying to get out. I think mine would have thought "Huh - this fence is too short,. I'm outta here!"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous golden seniors!

Laura, Lyric was gorgeous her entire life and Jill, I love your "tales" about Raliegh.

I have written countless times about my heart dog Max. He was a soldier and a priest for me. 
Now Selka is almost ten in just a couple weeks. His back is getting more and more white. My sweet boys shows no other signs of beng a senior though! he still runs, fetches and jumps up to lay on my lap like a pup!

Here's Selka in the middle of Gunner and Murphy









and Max in his last days: Not his best pic, most haven't been scanned.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are all so beautiful! Lyric looks so serene and regal, Raleigh looks gorgeous adn Max looks like a big cuddly sweetheart!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread made me cry 

Here's my old guy, Pal. I lost him to hemangiosarcoma in about a week in November. Up until then he was a big 12 year old puppy.


















with a friend's puppy









our last picture


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Do all goldens get a (most adorable and wise looking) masking in the face as they get older...the whiteness and outlines?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*I showed you mine - you show me yours*

Here are my angel Cody and his full brother Toby. Codes lost his battle with degenerative myelopathy at age 14 and 1/2, and brother Tobes lived to be 16 and 1/4. Their 18th birthday is a week from today. I was the midwife for their litter, so my Cody was mine from the moment of his birth until the instant of his death. They were wonderfully obedient and mischievous enough to keep you laughing daily!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> This was Lyric at her last National Specialty. She was 15. Nationals were always her Birthday Party. She'd always come home with literally dozens of new toys from "her peeps". (Speaking of "peeps", this one was where Lyric tasted her first Marshmallow Peep and became addicted - at 15 we let her have anything she wanted ) This one was especially poignant, as Annie Rogers Clark was judging, and she always loved Lyric, and Lyric loved her. When she heard that Lyric was with us, she asked to see her. Since both were quite frail (Annie was fighting cancer), a golf cart was dispatched to pick Lyric up and chauffeur her to see her old friend. We left them alone together for a bit, but not before I heard Annie say "Well, old girl, we've both had a good run, and hasn't it been grand!"
> (She was not entered, but did take a last go around in the ring after classes were over - several people were ringside and she pulled up her head and hoofed it around with her inimitable attitude - "THIS is how it is done!" She got the applause she lived for. No dry eyes to be seen...)
> Both left us shortly after.



Oh, that made me teary eyed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kira, your post about pal made me cry. How wonderful that we get to know these dogs, but how sad it ends too soon. Pal looked like a big sweetheart. I've never been strong enough to get a "last" picture, but my husband has.
Finn's Fan - Cody and Toby were two good looking boys. I find it amazing that you were their midwife and had them their whole life. The bond must have been very strong after that much time. As far as mischievous - who's sticking his tongue out at the camera in the first picture????? Beautiful tulips too.
Pointgold - I think I've responded before that Lyric was a beauty and one class act.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

> This was Lyric at her last National Specialty. She was 15. Nationals were always her Birthday Party. She'd always come home with literally dozens of new toys from "her peeps". (Speaking of "peeps", this one was where Lyric tasted her first Marshmallow Peep and became addicted - at 15 we let her have anything she wanted ) This one was especially poignant, as Annie Rogers Clark was judging, and she always loved Lyric, and Lyric loved her. When she heard that Lyric was with us, she asked to see her. Since both were quite frail (Annie was fighting cancer), a golf cart was dispatched to pick Lyric up and chauffeur her to see her old friend. We left them alone together for a bit, but not before I heard Annie say "Well, old girl, we've both had a good run, and hasn't it been grand!"
> (She was not entered, but did take a last go around in the ring after classes were over - several people were ringside and she pulled up her head and hoofed it around with her inimitable attitude - "THIS is how it is done!" She got the applause she lived for. No dry eyes to be seen...)
> Both left us shortly after


You know, I really gotta stop reading these at work. I think my fellow staff members are getting sick of seeing me cry!!!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww what beauitful older goldens

love those sweet faces


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is my Maggie taken this past Christmas. She is about 13-14 (unsure of her actual birthdate). She has such a sweet sugar face and of course the best disposition. Bad hips, arthritis, pretty much deaf but that stuff doesn't get her down (it's harder on me!). By the way, her hair usually isn't that short but the groomer got carried away.....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lyric is a timeless beauty- what a girl. That story about the sick judge and old gold did make my eyes teary.


Agreed! What a way to go out!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

All of these stories are so great, they all make me cry, but great just the same. PointGold, Lyric's story was very touching with the judge.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

posted this one on another old gold thread, but I love it cuz it shows the contentment of age (Obi with stick) & the energy of youth (Bridger swimming)

plus, Obi is younger than when I lst posted it....at vet app't determined he is 12, not 13 (his owners took him to same vet we go to when they got him)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep. I saw this one before and I just love it!
Obi sure is enjoying himself! He is just giving tht stick the what for.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

*Jean-luc*

I think everyone here has seen my belated, beloved Jean-luc. It BROKE my heart when he passed away in Jan of 08. He was 17 years old. He was simply the sweetest dog anyone could have ever wanted. 

After having him for so long.... to paraphrase a quote from Commander Data, "_He completed my life in such a way that I could not simply allow his memory to pass into oblivion." _{Star Trek:The Next Generation fans will no doubt recognize this quote.}

So... I did the only thing I could.... which was to get a new Golden puppy to fill the void.... I even named the new puppy, "Jean-luc, Jr" in Jean-luc's honor.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful old man and how wonderful you had him for 17 years!
They leave such a hole in our hearts when they leave, but that's the price we have to pay for all the wonderful times we have together.
I hope you and Junior have just as much great time together.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Some pics of my GOLDEN OLDIES.........

#1 Bob RIP 9 yrs.

#2 Frankie 8 yrs.

#3 Dylan 11 yrs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob,
Your boys are gorgeous! Such lovely sweet faces.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Coopers-mom, Thank You, your idea of posting older Golden Pics was terrific, so many beautiful faces and stories. We all should look so good in our Golden Years.......

June


----------



## evaree (May 30, 2009)

*Eva 11,... Son, Reese, 9*

At the Lake Eva, Reese, Eva

Fortunately for them, we have a private beach on the lake, where they can swim all Summer.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_Coopers-mom, Thank You, your idea of posting older Golden Pics was terrific, so many beautiful faces and stories. We all should look so good in our Golden Years.......

June_

Sorry Bob. It seems you're really June. is the Bob Dylan in honor of your Bob and Dylan?
Your boys look so calm and happy, but that's how most of the older guys look. then they get a puppyish moment and ain't that great!

Evaree - how wonderful that you have Eva and her son. they have it made with that wonderful beach to laze around on and go swimming at will. Pretty happy dirty redheads! What's not to love and admire.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> Now Selka is almost ten in just a couple weeks. His back is getting more and more white. My sweet boys shows no other signs of beng a senior though! he still runs, fetches and jumps up to lay on my lap like a pup!


And that face. White or not, Selka still looks like a puppy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Here an elderly boy of mine: Raleigh.


I miss Raleigh so, so much. I couldn't read the post when I saw it at work back in March because I didn't want to explain to my colleagues why I was crying, and I just found it again tonight. When I go pick out Goldens for us, I always remember Raleigh's play hard spirit and his joy in the whole human race. He was a gentleman, a rascal, and an athlete, and I feel privileged to have known him so well.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Brian. Yes, in many ways Selka doesn't act ten at all and is in much better health than Gunner.:crossfing His dad did live to almost 17!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I miss Raleigh so, so much. I couldn't read the post when I saw it at work back in March because I didn't want to explain to my colleagues why I was crying, and I just found it again tonight. When I go pick out Goldens for us, I always remember Raleigh's play hard spirit and his joy in the whole human race. He was a gentleman, a rascal, and an athlete, and I feel privileged to have known him so well.


Awww- you describe Raleigh perfectly a gentleman , a rascal, and an athlete. . . He really was a fine old sailor, and remained a one hundred percent GO dog literally until his last day. I miss him terribly. I always remember the time we went to the Yale Golf course - me to walk and you to go for a run. Raleigh chose to escort you in a heartbeat. No question, running was far more fun than walking. He really was all about fun, and would kill himself for someone with a lacrosse stick and a ball, lol. In his final year, he retained all of his loves&passions, and didnt really lose a step.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I always remember the time we went to the Yale Golf course - me to walk and you to go for a run. Raleigh chose to escort you in a heartbeat. No question, running was far more fun than walking.


Oh man, I thought you were going to kill us both for that. I kept telling him, "go back, go to Jill." "Dude, you're going to get us in trouble...she's going to get so worried about you." He kept looking at me like he was saying, "running is cool, let's go!" and he was totally unconcerned about everything else. Raleigh was really confident that all people were really nice and things would work out 'cause he was a good boy.

I was _so_ relieved when we finally heard your voice again and he ran off to you. It was like thirty minutes later though, wasn't it? I felt so bad about that; I would have had a heart attack in your shoes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Oh man, I thought you were going to kill us both for that. I kept telling him, "go back, go to Jill." "Dude, you're going to get us in trouble...she's going to get so worried about you." He kept looking at me like he was saying, "running is cool, let's go!" and he was totally unconcerned about everything else. Raleigh was really confident that all people were really nice and things would work out 'cause he was a good boy.
> 
> I was _so_ relieved when we finally heard your voice again and he ran off to you. It was like thirty minutes later though, wasn't it? I felt so bad about that; I would have had a heart attack in your shoes.


It's true, I was yelling and yelling for him because he never just ran off. I didnt realize he was with you. The funniest thing Raleigh did was joyfully leap from the Winona sail dock into Mr. Lauderbach's canoe on Parents BBQ Weekend, and capsize the guy with all his clothes on- oops.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had to go back and look up Raleigh.
_Raleigh was really confident that all people were really nice and things would work out 'cause he was a good boy._










It sounds like Raleigh had a personality to match his looks.
My third and fourth rescues were both about 5 or 6 when I got them (3 months apart, but the same pound).

As my vet said "You've got an extrovert and an introvert". Poor Chance must have had a rough early life and he was scared of many things and shy with new people. 

Copper definitely had a rough early start since he had a chain embedded in his neck when he was found as a stray. It made absolutely no difference to him. There are no strangers - just friends he hasn't met yet.

I dearly loved Chance (he was my boy), but Copper reminds me to look for the joy in every thing. Sounds like Raleigh had the same outlook on life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Coppers-Mom, Sorry it took time to get back to you, I have been sick, just diagnosed with crohn's disease(NOT FUN)

Yes, Bob Dylan is in honor of my two oldest Goldens. We lost Bobby on News Years Eve to hemangio and Dylan is 11+. We also have had Frankie for 1 yr. and Erica for 3 mo. Dylan is the only one from a breeder(He started the Gold Rush in our family) So we decided to always get rescued dogs, all have been a great addition to our home!

June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

June,
I'm sorry about the Crohn's diagnosis. That disease can be tough to deal with. I hope you do well with minimal meds. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
give you guys a smooch for me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Golda and Max 22 Karat Gold*

Golda ?-4/7/2007-Golda was our first Golden. We rescued him from the Orange County Animal Shelter. They were going to put him down, because he had kennel cough. He was named after the great peace maker- Golda My Ear. He lived up to his name. When we would fuss at Max or Di when they were puppies, he would wrinkle his nose and nudge our finger out of the way. They said when we adopted him he was 5. Which meant that he was almost 17 when we had to put him to sleep. We were all so devasted and still are. Not a day goes by that we don't think about him. It was very difficult for Di and Max. He had a little bit of Great Pyranese mixed with all golden.

Max 10/01/1997- Mommy's little Red boy- He loves his ball, frisbee and absolutely loves swimming. He snorkels for crabs and digs clams for mommy. Everyone falls in love with Max. He grunts when you pet him and loves being loved. He never does anything bad. The entire neighborhood says that our kids (Golda, Max and Di) are perfect. They never go out of their yard, unless we go. They don't even bark at the deer, when they come in our yard.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, PrincessDi, what a lovely crew of gold. How lucky you are to have Golda live such a long life, but I think the longer they are with you, the more you miss them when they're gone. My condolences on your loss....he was a beaut!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Finn's Fan,
Thanks so much! Cody and Toby were beautiful as well! You can tell they were such beautiful souls!! I really believe that the older Goldies get, the more they bloom and become a larger piece of our hearts. Max has always been special, but the older he gets the more endeared and dependant we become of him. The picture of Golda on the lawn was the day before we had to have him put to sleep. We had scheduled it for the next day. So we took as many pictures that we could and held him as much as we could. He had congestive heart failure and his heart was doing really weird things. The medication wasn't working anymore. His muscles had wasted away as well on his chest and hind legs. We had to set him free so that he could run again like he did in his youth.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Golda is gone. He had the sweetest face!
Your whole crew is gorgeous and sound much better behaved than my crew!
Max had better be careful snorkeling for crabs - don't they pinch him????????


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Copper's Mom- Your Copper is beautiful. He reminds me of Max. I absolutely love the white dignified face. Thanks for worrying about Max. The crabs are really small. The are usually in the tide where the water is about 6 inches deep. I'll ask Max to put it down and he does and I'll throw it out into deeper water. He's really gentle. He also picks up starfish in his mouth as well. I think its his way of appreciating nature!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Sigh... Raleigh was WONDERFUL! LOVE this photo of him! After having my Jake until the age of 17 I really have a soft spot for the sugar faces.
Jake is down in my siggy - we were blessed to have him from age 5 1/2 weeks to 17. Last photos I have of him were at 16 1/2 which is the tail end of that strip.

Bless the Old Gold - they are the greatest! (And the best part is they don't know they are old! Puppies to the very end!)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Gryffin's Mom,

I just looked up your post on Rainbow bridge. Gosh, your Jake was such a handsome and distinguished gentleman. I'm so sorry for your loss. How quickly the years fly by.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Princess Di:
_I absolutely love the white dignified face. _
Happy, sweet boy yes. Dignified?????
All four of my Golden/goldenX rescues have been red. Not by choice - just because that's what I found when I was in need of a new friend. The white sure does show up! I believe copper would just swallow the crabs whole and ignore the pinching. Seems like Max is smarter.


----------



## boji4us (Jul 4, 2009)

I just found this thread and wanted to add Tesa's picture and her story.

She is 9 years old and my husband and I just adopted her from a local shelter almost two weeks ago. I don't really know much about her background other than what her surrender papers said. Supposedly, she was bannished to the back yard because her family became allergic to her. She is terrified of thunder and fireworks and her past owners stated that she would try and bust through the wooden fence to get away from the noise. She did get to come into the house when it was really cold out....but had to be crated and kept in the basement.  That's all we know about her. But NOW....she lives INSIDE with us and is an absolute doll!! She doesn't much care for toys other than her Kong filled with peanut butter.  She is everyting we could wish for and we are going to have many fun years together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been so buys at work that I missed seeing Tesa's pics until now. what a beautiful girl! Looks like she has fallen into the lap of luxury and will have a great life now (as opposed to "before"). 
The peanut butter in the kong lasts longer if you freeze it and the kong popsicle also helps keep my old guy's mind off the storms - he is thunderphobic too. Old age is gradually taking his hearing and it is less of a problem than it used to be.
Conratulations on your new girl.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Boji4us, Tesa is the Longmont Humane girl, right? She's a beauty, and it's obvious she's loving her new lifestyle Congratulations again on adding the perfect new family member.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I posted a picture before, but decided to do it again : Can you blame me? This was taken of Maxine in July. Getting a lot of pictures of her lately. I will post new ones as I have them. 

This photo is by Cathi Winkles photography. It is a proof, I have bought all the pictures she took though!!! Can't have too many.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How could you not buy them all????
Maxine just couldn't take a bad picture. She is so pretty and has such a happy face!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

For Tesa's mom, congratulations and how wonderful that you adopted a senior. She is beautiful and look at her enjoying that pool. I will never understand how anyone can have an "outside only" dog. Glad that she is in a loving home now.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some from Milly that my boyfriend took last week while on vacation in Vermont.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Millysmom - she's beautiful, but I'm preaching to the choir right?
I love the old gold faces, but it looks like Milly can still move like a youngster!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Millysmom - she's beautiful, but I'm preaching to the choir right?
> I love the old gold faces, but it looks like Milly can still move like a youngster!


She's been on Cosequin DS since the day I adopted her (3 years ago). I credit that! I've seen it work miracles on some of my former dogs. I also massage her every night before she goes to sleep. Though, it probably is that she just has good genetics that made good hips. 

I posted a while ago about how she acts younger everyday! I was a bit worried that that might not be normal. She just loves life, and literally everyday has more energy than the day before. 

I love seeing everyone's old golden photos!  :--heart:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

MillysMom - what is the cosequin DS? Copper is getting a chondroitin/ whatever supplement and it has helped, but I am always looking for ways to help him out.
the only youngster I've had in the last 8 years is a bassettX I found who has the most awful looking legs I've ever seen so he gets a supplement too even though he is 3.5.
I must reiterate - Milly looks great and full of the joy of life! It makes me happy to see her.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. I love seeing how active Milly is! Those pictures really put a smile on my face too, and knowing she is still active gives me hope that she has many more years in her. Cosequin is an incredible product, and I have seen first hand the amazing results it has with older dogs (and horses too). My childhood beagle was hit by a car and had to have some insane surgeries with plates and pins in her legs, hips (and somewhere else, I forget where). As she aged she became so arthritic she could not walk down the two steps to use the bathroom, and was just miserable. As a last resort we tried Cosequin and the results were INCREDIBLE! She went from barely being able to walk to actually running around our property! Before Cosequin on cold days she would not even stand up and would just urinate on her bed. I feed it to Milly as a preventative and it has worked great!Considering Milly is at the age when most seniors are not as active, but she still acts like a puppy, I think there must be something working with that product.


Nutramax, the maker of Cosequin, is a great company. I have used Cosequin Equine for years on show horses that take a lot of pounding and abuse to their legs and joints in competition and training, and that was where I originally learned of Nutramax. From what vets have told me Nutramax stands behind their ingredients, and because supplements are not regulated by the FDA not all joint supplements will really have what they say is in them. Nutramax puts the products listed on the label in their supplements in the amounts they say are in it for example, another company may say their product has 1500mg of something in it, but may not actually have it. You can see this if you put your dogs on Cosequin and then switch to an off brand with the same proportions and have your dogs joints/arthritis get worse. Nutramax also makes Welactin (an omega 3 supplement that I use, and have seen a huge difference in their product compared to other salmon/fish oil supplements) and Dausquin (viewed as a step up from Cosequin, and I think it might only be available by prescription, but am not positive). If you try Cosequin and it works awesome, but if you need more try to get an RX for Dausquin as it is a bit stronger (and contains a few different ingredients) – you could even contact Nutramax to see what vets in your area carry it. 

Keep in mind there is no clinical proof that glucosamine/chondroitin work, but a lot of people swear by it (including vets), but there is no clinical proof.

Cosequin is the only glucosamine/chondroitin product that has actually been medically tested and found effective (absorbed). Ardeagold, wrote a great post a long time ago, about Cosequin’s formulation of Glucosamine/Chondritin formulation being of a lower molecular weight and therefore absorbed by the body better. 

If you buy in bulk you can have some huge savings. Healthypets.com has good prices, and I’ve heard entirelypets.com also has good prices. Both have very fast shipping. Healthypets.com I have used a lot for the horse cosequin and they would send me monthly coupons, and buying in bulk (large dollar orders) allows you to get free shipping. I feed the Cosequin DS capsules, and don’t ask me why, but they seem to work better than the tablets (I have tried both). I feed two pills a day. The bottle I feed is the one with the German Shepherd on the label.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

This is my Heid girli.  Most of you know her story, so I won't repeat it other than to say that she passed away in March of this year to AIHA at the age of seven.









This is Emmy.  She came to live with me at the lovely age of ten this past July.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MillysMom said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I love seeing how active Milly is! Those pictures really put a smile on my face too, and knowing she is still active gives me hope that she has many more years in her. Cosequin is an incredible product, and I have seen first hand the amazing results it has with older dogs (and horses too). My childhood beagle was hit by a car and had to have some insane surgeries with plates and pins in her legs, hips (and somewhere else, I forget where). As she aged she became so arthritic she could not walk down the two steps to use the bathroom, and was just miserable. As a last resort we tried Cosequin and the results were INCREDIBLE! She went from barely being able to walk to actually running around our property! Before Cosequin on cold days she would not even stand up and would just urinate on her bed. I feed it to Milly as a preventative and it has worked great!Considering Milly is at the age when most seniors are not as active, but she still acts like a puppy, I think there must be something working with that product.
> 
> 
> Nutramax, the maker of Cosequin, is a great company. I have used Cosequin Equine for years on show horses that take a lot of pounding and abuse to their legs and joints in competition and training, and that was where I originally learned of Nutramax. From what vets have told me Nutramax stands behind their ingredients, and because supplements are not regulated by the FDA not all joint supplements will really have what they say is in them. Nutramax puts the products listed on the label in their supplements in the amounts they say are in it for example, another company may say their product has 1500mg of something in it, but may not actually have it. You can see this if you put your dogs on Cosequin and then switch to an off brand with the same proportions and have your dogs joints/arthritis get worse. Nutramax also makes Welactin (an omega 3 supplement that I use, and have seen a huge difference in their product compared to other salmon/fish oil supplements) and Dausquin (viewed as a step up from Cosequin, and I think it might only be available by prescription, but am not positive). If you try Cosequin and it works awesome, but if you need more try to get an RX for Dausquin as it is a bit stronger (and contains a few different ingredients) – you could even contact Nutramax to see what vets in your area carry it.
> ...


I agree with Millysmom about Cosequin DS and the Healthy Pets website WHOLE HEARTEDLY!!!! I too use Cosequin on my dogs and I like the results so much I switched my horses to it with improvement AND I personally take the human version (Cosamin) In fact I hope tonight to go online and order some more! 

Nutra Max is a good company with a good background. There is no federal regulations on nutracuetical contents, and many do NOT have the levels of ingredients they say they have. Nutra Max stands behind their product and guarantees it's quality which is why most vets recommend it. It is a bit more expensive than others, Healthy pets is the cheapest I have found it. My girlfriend who is a vet says she recommends people start with Cosequin, if you see it helps your dog great, if you want to switch to a cheaper brand and it stops working then you know they do not have what they say they do as ingredients. If the cheaper works, then that is good too. 

My Maxine is a FINICKY eater, she LOVES her Cosequin DS tablet taste to me right there that is enough to pay the price. 

The last order through Healthy Pets we ordered was on sale we got 2 bottles for $125. Usually one is closer to $130, and they sell regular priced for about $75.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm with you on the Cosequin DS!!! This weekend found Cosamin at Sam's Club on sale (can't remember the price) and that can be used for dogs also. I've been getting mine through Entirely Pets.com...will have to check out Healthy Pets.

I just checked...same price. But I get the Joint pack with Welactin (omega's)

I've switched around, and can see a difference in the girls when I go off the Cosequin, so my lesson has been learned.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I love seeing pics of all the golden oldies. Here is a picture of my Maggie, she went to Rainbow Bridge 7/20. She would have been 14 y.o. on 8/2.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> This is my Heid girli.  Most of you know her story, so I won't repeat it other than to say that she passed away in March of this year to AIHA at the age of seven.
> 
> View attachment 58623
> 
> ...


I LOVEEEEE that photo of Heidi! You can really see her happy personality and that golden smile! Emmy is just too cute for words! She is lucky to have you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh yeah. I have that photo of heidi on my computer and smile every time she comes across the screen!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I love all these old gold photos, and the thing that particularly strikes me is their collective happy countenances. Whether you've had them from pups or rescued them at some point along the way, it is so clear from their expressions that they're joyful and well-loved


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_it is so clear from their expressions that they're joyful and well-loved_
Too true! They are also the best, sweetest most wonderful dog ever. Each and every one of them.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

This is our boy Riker. He passed away on Valentines Day at 13 years old just 4 days after his birthday. I have not been able to look in the senior section until today and I saw this thread and I thought I would add his photo. 

I miss him every day and while we<br> have a new pup that is the spitting image of him. It is just not the same. The pup will grow up to be a great dog I am sure. But no one compares to your first love.

Riker took care of me the past few years after my 3 back surgeries. While my wife was at work and my kids at school it was just me and Riker. In the middle of the night, I go to the couch to lie down and watch tv, put ice on my back and try to get the uncontrollable pain under control. Riker was always there next to the couch or within a few feet watching me. He could tell when the pain was at its worse and he would come give a hug. He would put his head under my armpit and just stay there to let me know it was ok.

After my first surgery, he would not come within 10 ft unless called. He knew I was hurt. Dealing with stairs the first few days were tough so once I was on a level I stayed there. My wife put my pain killers in a key chain pill bottle that I carry on my key ring. She attached this to his collar and he was my st. bernard with percocets instead of brandy. She was afraid that I would be in major pain and could not get to my pills that might be on a different level. She knew Riker would be there and sure enough they were used twice.

I need to end this before I start crying more.........I miss my golden oldie every day........We were lucky he was in our lives.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Riker, what a handsome boy! So sorry for the loss of your golden boy. It is so very hard, he lived a long life with lots of love, you can see that in Riker's face. 

Thanks for sharing pictures and your story.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska turned 10,in August so thought I would had her pictures!.
Here are her most recent pictures:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

pburchins, you are right; there's nothing like your first love. Your connection to Riker comes through loud and clear, as well as how very much you miss him. That pain doesn't really ever go away, but it does dull a bit. He was a lovely, loyal guy from your story of your back pain and his comforting presence.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

pburchins:
I am so sorry for your loss. Riker was a handsome boy with the sweetest expression. 
_But no one compares to your first love._
So true. The pain eases with time, but it's like a little piece of your heart left with them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I jsut laughed out loud at Priska's photos! You made me spit coffee on my keyboard!!!!!!!!!
She's a pretty girl, but I think you took advantage of an overly sweet personality in this one!

Can you wash a keyboard??????????


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Riker.... we got another Star Trek:The Next Generation fan here????? 

I wouldn't know.... :lol: 

Most sorry for the loss of Riker. I'm sure in time you will love your new pup just as much. (I know.... my Jean-luc was very special to me.... so much so that I named my new pup Jean-luc, Jr. in his honor. I know in my heart I'll always love my belated Jean-luc but Jr has filled some very large paw pads in ways I could never count.) 

Again... sorry for your loss.


----------

